

Laffer curve - shubhamjain
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laffer_curve

======
thrownaway2424
The wrongest dude who ever was.

~~~
Involute
Funny, it's not even controversial among professional economists.

~~~
awptimus
It's not even controversial to anyone who knows math. It's a consequence of
the intermediate value theorem.

